# Needing a good soilicitor urgent!



## cieloytierra (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello

I am sure the information is already in the forum, but I don't have the time to browse for too long.

Can soemone, please, share with us the name and contact of a GOOD solicitor able to speak English? We are in Central Portugal, close to Covilha, so the closer to this area, the better 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## cieloytierra (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry for the mistake in spelling solicitor!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I've sent you a pm


----------

